# itunes 10.7 incompatible sur leopard 10.5.8



## davidtribout (22 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour a tous,je possède un Macbook leopard version 10.5.8. Je viens de m'acheter l'iphone 5 mais j'ai un souci lorsque je le branche il me marque que cette iphone ne peut pas être reconnu car il faut la version itunes 10.7.
J'ai donc telecharger itunes 10.7 mais lors du double clic pour l'installer surprise, il me marque version requit mac os 10.6.
Mais la 10.6 ne veut pas s'installer et me demande la version 10.6 encore une foi alors que c'est elle même.
La version 10.6 serait elle compatible sur mon Macbook ou pas et sinon auriez vous une solution S.V.P sinon cela voudrait dire que j'ai acheter un Iphone qui n'est pas compatible avec mon Macbook? Grrrrrr
En attente de vos réponse merci a vous bonne nuit.


----------



## Johann27 (22 Septembre 2012)

davidtribout a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,je possède un Macbook leopard version 10.5.8. Je viens de m'acheter l'iphone 5 mais j'ai un souci lorsque je le branche il me marque que cette iphone ne peut pas être reconnu car il faut la version itunes 10.7.
> J'ai donc telecharger itunes 10.7 mais lors du double clic pour l'installer surprise, il me marque version requit mac os 10.6.
> Mais la 10.6 ne veut pas s'installer et me demande la version 10.6 encore une foi alors que c'est elle même.
> La version 10.6 serait elle compatible sur mon Macbook ou pas et sinon auriez vous une solution S.V.P sinon cela voudrait dire que j'ai acheter un Iphone qui n'est pas compatible avec mon Macbook? Grrrrrr
> En attente de vos réponse merci a vous bonne nuit.



Peux tu nous donner plus de détails sur ton macbook pour savoir si tu peux installer Snow Léopard. De plus, je crois qu'il y a confusion entre la 10.6 d'itunes et la 10.6 de Mac Os. En clair, il te faut Snow Leopard pour avoir la dernière version d'Itunes afin de synchroniser ton nouvel Iphone.


----------



## davidtribout (22 Septembre 2012)

Version du système :	Mac OS X 10.5.8 (9L31a)
  Version du noyau :	Darwin 9.8.0
  Volume de démarrage :	Macintosh HD
  Mode de démarrage :	Normal
  Nom de lordinateur :	MacBook de david tribout
  Nom de lutilisateur :	david tribout (davidtribout)
  Temps depuis le démarrage :	51 minutes
je les acheter en août 2008, veut tu d'autre information? lesquels?


----------



## Johann27 (22 Septembre 2012)

davidtribout a dit:


> Version du système :	Mac OS X 10.5.8 (9L31a)
> Version du noyau :	Darwin 9.8.0
> Volume de démarrage :	Macintosh HD
> Mode de démarrage :	Normal
> ...



En fait, j'aurais voulu connaitre le type de processeur car si celui est au moins un core2duo, tu pourras installer Snow léopard. Mon Macbook pro étant également de 2008 et celui-ci étant un core2duo, je suis plutôt optimiste quant au tien ...


----------



## davidtribout (22 Septembre 2012)

processeur 2.4 Ghz intel core 2 duo
memoire 2 Go 667 Mhz DDR2 SDRAM
 c'est ce quil y a d'écrit dans : A propos de ce mac


----------



## Johann27 (22 Septembre 2012)

Alors tu pourras installer Snow Léopard ou Lion sans souci, pour Mountain lion il faudra confirmer que ton EFI est en 64 Bits. 

Le plus dur maintenant sera de trouver les cds de Snow Léopard car Apple ne les commercialisent plus. Cependant Ebay peux faire ton bonheur.

Voilà, en espérant t'avoir aidé.


----------



## davidtribout (22 Septembre 2012)

Merci beaucoup, je suis en ligne avec apple justement pour trouver une solution et pourquoi pas me faire offrir la nouvelle version, Iphone a 700 et mac a 1200 non compatible ça fou les boules. Encore merci bon week-end


----------



## Sly54 (22 Septembre 2012)

Deux fils, l'un sur Macg l'autre sur iGen, pour dire la même chose : le nouvel iPhone nécessite iTunes 7 et Snow Leopard 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h42 ----------




Johann27 a dit:


> Le plus dur maintenant sera de trouver les cds de Snow Léopard car Apple ne les commercialisent plus.


Appeler Apple pour essayer de les avoir.


----------



## davidtribout (22 Septembre 2012)

apple ne veut rien savoir, même pas de réduction.


----------



## Sly54 (22 Septembre 2012)

davidtribout a dit:


> apple ne veut rien savoir, même pas de réduction.


Certains sur le forum ont réussi à l'acheter à 16  (prix Apple). Après j'imagine que c'est "dans la limite du stock disponible"


----------



## davidtribout (27 Septembre 2012)

je viens de récupérer les CD d'installation d'un macbook d'un amie, version 10.6.1 (snow leopard) et il me dit qu'il ne peut pas me l'installer sur mon mac. Quelqu'un peut il m'aider?


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Septembre 2012)

C'est parce que tu as un CD machine et pas un OS complet. Il te manque donc des fichiers pour l'installer.
Il faut donc passer à Snow Leopard avec un DVD sur lequel la bête est dessinée.


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Septembre 2012)

J'avais mis un SL générique en vente sur les petites annonces mais avec les changements elle n'y est plus&#8230;

Contacter moi par MP si intéréssé&#8230;


----------



## davidtribout (27 Septembre 2012)

je vient de rappeler apple, il mon vendu le CD a 16 comme disait SLY54, le CD de mon amie ne pouvait pas être installer simplement pck il est compatible qu'avec son macbook par rapport au licence il mon dit. Voila j'attend mon CD avec impatiente


----------



## Sly54 (27 Septembre 2012)

davidtribout a dit:


> je vient de rappeler apple, il mon vendu le CD a 16 comme disait SLY54, le CD de mon amie ne pouvait pas être installer simplement pck il est compatible qu'avec son macbook par rapport au licence il mon dit.


Ce qui est un grand classique; les DVD livrés d'origine avec une machine sont spécifiques de ce modèle particulier et incompatible avec les autres modèles.


----------



## watersnake25 (27 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai eu le même problème et je ne vous cache pas que je suis en rogne. C'est quand même aberrant comme situation. J'estime que l'on paye nos ibidule assez cher pour devoir être traité de la sorte. Alors oui, ce sont des mises à jours (qui sont présentes depuis longtemps) et que oui, ce n'est que 16 ou 29 vous allez me dire. Mais c'est quand même énorme  d'abord acheter un ordinateur plus de 1200 et savoir que bon dans 3-4 ans il sera considéré comme obsolète (Mountain Lion n'est même pas valable pour les macbook avant fin 2008) et qu'il aurait fallut à chaque mise à jour, payer obligatoirement, j'y réfléchirai à deux fois en fin de compte. Preuve cette iphone 5 marche même pour les machines Windows XP qui datent d'il y a plus de 10 ans quand même. Pour avoir eu tous les iphones, je savait qu'un jour ou l'autre apple me décevrait de la sorte. Mais la je trouve ça juste humilant. J'ai acheté un téléphone pas un OS d'ordinateur ou de nouveau Mac. Et pire lorsqu'on demande des explications au téléphone, l'employé que j'ai eu à avoir a été des plus désagréable, jamais été traité de la sorte. Moi qui à Noel aurait eu le macbook pro rétina bah en fait je pense que c'était mon dernier produit Apple. Je me casserai pas à acheter de nouvel OS Snow Léopard, pour que l'on me dise l'année prochaine que votre macbook c'est poubelle. L'iphone 5 et bien tant pis j'adore pourtant ce téléphone mais je passe jamais je n'ai été aussi énervé. 650 pour voir tout ça et bien c'est cher payé.


----------



## Sly54 (27 Septembre 2012)

watersnake25 a dit:


> Je me casserai pas à acheter de nouvel OS Snow Léopard, pour que l'on me dise l'année prochaine que votre macbook c'est poubelle.


Tu es un peu agacé, je le comprends.

Mais l'ordi n'est pas obsolète pour autant. Tu peux tjs travailler sur ton MBP (ou autre) sous Snow Leopard. Même si les mises à jour vont devenir rares.

Là ou il faut faire attention, mais c'est très bien indiqué sur le site Web d'Apple, c'est l'adéquation entre le iBidule et le Mac.

A titre perso, k'ai des Macs depuis fort longtemps, mais très peu de iBidules (juste un iPod qui a trois ou quatre ans). Et je ne veux pas, en particulier pour les raisons sus mentionnées, (trop) de iBidules


----------

